# 'Nation Beef" announced an E-Coli recall on its products.



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

I saw this on our local CBS News affiliate and wanted to pass this along.

MONTGOMERY, Ala. (WHNT) – The Department of Agriculture and Industries Consumer Food Safety Inspectors are conducting a recall on 22,737 pounds of raw ground beef products from the National Beef Packing Co. that may be contaminated with E. coli.

The following products are subject to recall:

• 10 lb. packages of “National Beef” 80/20 Coarse Ground Chuck, package code “0481.”
• 10 lb. packages of “National Beef” 81/19 Coarse Ground Beef, package code “0421.”
• 10 lb. packages of “National Beef” 80/20 Fine Ground Chuck, package code “0484.”

All these products have a “USE BY/SELL BY DATE” of June 14, 2013, and bear the establishment number “EST. 208A” inside the USDA mark of inspection.  The products were produced on May 25, 2013, and shipped to various institutions and retail establishments in Texas, Tennessee, Kansas, Mississippi, Illinois, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas, Alabama and Arizona.

Routine Food Safety and Inspection Services monitoring discovered a positive result for E. Coli

Consumers with questions should contact the company at (877) 857-4143 for details about the recall and their return and reimbursement policy.  Additional information can be found at their main website.

Kat (Food Safety Links are okay per Jeff to post!)


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep I saw this here on the news but it missed us...so far.

So where is the link? LOL


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

The Link I took out was the one for the National Beef website. AND I don't think our CBS website would be covered under the new "house rules"....Commandment #11.








   Kat


----------



## allen (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up.


----------

